# Toy Fair 2014



## favoritemonster (Aug 6, 2010)

Will Moebius have any surprises to unvail this week at Toy Fair 2014...?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I think they have a lot coming out already that we haven't seen, like the Burt Ward Robin kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius will not be set up at Toy Fair. New kit announcements at WonderCon in April.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is Revell re issuing the Universal monsters kits? I think I saw new packaging on their website.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

There is nothing on the Revell website that suggests anything about monsters from what I can see.

Can you post a link of them saying they will redo the monsters?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought I saw new box art for these kits, I could be wrong. They should re issue them and maybe sell to collectors direct, since there is a lot of after market replacement heads out there.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Revell has nothing to with Moebius products, take it to the General Forum.


----------

